# Code requiring outlets be installed upside down?



## jbfan

wallett_works said:


> That is a code in ga. When useing a metal plate in commercial the ground hole has to be on top. If the plate screw falls out and something is pluged in it will hit the ground and trip the breaker instade of hitting the hot and coman and makeing a spark. that is the idea anyways.


It is not a state code, but maybe a local code.

BTW Welcome from Newnan.


----------



## dezwitinc

This has to go down as one of our greatest electrical urban myths.
Any forum you check will have a discussion on this topic.
Unless some jurisdiction has bothered to write an amendment to the NEC, you can put them up, down, sideways, askew or however you want.


----------



## Justbuilding

Now I have to go do more research.
I thought it was code, having had it that way on hospital jobs and high tech jobs over the past 5-6 years. However asking the electrical contractor on the job today, perhaps I have just had it spec'd that way for so long I thought it was code. The school I am currently building they are planning on putting the plugs in ground down.


----------



## mickeyco

K2 said:


> Yeah, I could see some AHJ in West Hicksville copying Mickey's BS101 and making it the law of the land because he found it on the internet. But really, it was funny the first 5 or 6 times he posted it. Mickey should concentrate on the illegal situation:laughing:


I think this was the second time I posted the illustration.


.


----------



## hbelectric

These ideas are from non nec code/wiring workbooks, they basically give you illustrations of how things should be performed, but are not necessarily code, but taking as code.

I've had a workbook and i remember seeing the outlet being positioned a certain way. But i've never read it in the code, that i recall or care.


----------



## MALCO.New.York




----------



## mickeyco




----------



## MALCO.New.York

Mickeyco: You are just too talented for your own good!


----------



## househelper

If you install the receptacle "upside down", do you have to install the faceplate upside down also?:whistling


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

MALCO.New.York said:


>



Line up your screw heads! 

OH GOD!! OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DOOOOO??!?!?!?!?


----------



## mickeyco

mdshunk said:


> 747... this is not a PhotoShop'd picture. This is the Leviton AC315-E triplex receptacle. It is part of their Ascenti line of devices:



There's your answer, right there.


----------



## JonM

:whistling
http://www.smarthome.com/2241I.html?src=WLS00W00​


----------



## mickeyco

...


----------



## mickeyco

MALCO.New.York said:


> Mickeyco: You are just too talented for your own good!


I'd have said annoying or devious.

.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I like you Mickey...........So I was being a Nice Fookin' Guy!


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Line up your screw heads!



Not my work!!!!

I am overly concerned regarding screw position. In the boudoir and the workplace.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

mickeyco said:


> There's your answer, right there.














Now that, I like!


----------



## K2

Should the center recept be on the right or the left?? 

Lefty's have rights too. Never mind.:shutup:


----------



## dSilanskas

There is no such code requirement in Massachusetts its all up to the person who is installing them:thumbup:


----------



## kirbymurphy

I never heard of a code requiring "upside down" mounting, but I believe that the original design intended for the ground plug to be on top. At least I recall seeing it that way in a Graybar catalog in the 70's. The spec sheet had it drawn that way too. (I think)


----------

